

Backup, then delete your Instagram account now - mohamedattahri

Too much. They've gone way too far with this new policy.<p>Backup your photos here http://instaport.me/<p>Delete your account. Milk cows are no longer producing milk.<p>I hear Flickr is back in the game.
======
jgeorge
I hear that Flickr is owned by Google, another company which monetizes their
users in much the same way that Facebook does. Although Flickr is on record,
for now, for saying that they'd /never/ do that to their users, it seems to me
that migrating to Flickr is just trading a set of current privacy problems for
a set of future privacy problems.

~~~
msbarnett
1) Flickr is owned by Yahoo, not Google.

2) Flickr has been around a lot longer than Instagram, without ever engaging
in this kind of privacy abuse. Its age and past behaviour both earn it a
certain amount of trust and indicate that it is unlikely to need to turn to
privacy abuse for short-term monetization to satisfy investors.

3) Flickr has a plausible monetization strategy built around its heavy
entrenchment in the pro community that does not involve privacy abuse.

There's absolutely no reason to believe that a move from Instagram to Flickr
isn't a big, big step up in terms of privacy protection.

~~~
jgeorge
I stand corrected. I use neither and for some reason hopelessly confuse Flickr
and Picasa as being owned by the wrong folks.

